# 2012 Las Vegas Super Show



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Taking Stone's Honor Roll again this year with a couple new things.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Riddler Resurrected.. last year showing!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Same as last year. Then ill be working on putting some new stuff on to Dragon Heart.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Rolo.... Am I seeing this or a ghost how you been bud... You goin to woodland to qualify


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

If I make I will be taking the pedal car :worship:"BOW DOWN", hopefully with a new upgrade ~


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm not going...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT EDITION MIGHT NOT BE THERE


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

''BLUE GOD''
''INKED UP''
''ROYAL DESIRE''
''PRINCESS UNIQUE''
''EL CENTENARIO'' 

WILL BE THERE...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

these 2 will be there


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Crual & Unusual Punishment WILL BE THEIR !!!!!! From WEST TX (pecos,tx)!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs bike club will be there to repp


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


MR.559 said:


> Topdogs bike club will be there to repp


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

INKEDUP said:


> ''BLUE GOD''
> ''INKED UP''
> ''ROYAL DESIRE''
> ''PRINCESS UNIQUE''
> ...


Did you finish your trike bro. 
Any other street trikes?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sugar Rush will be there


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

HellBoy an "lil TIGRESS" will also be there


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Rolo.... Am I seeing this or a ghost how you been bud... You goin to woodland to qualify


hahah what up Kev.... ya I am pre reg for Woodland.. see ya there.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

DVS said:


> Did you finish your trike bro.
> Any other street trikes?


STILL NOT THE WAY I WANT BUT IM JUST GONNA TAKE IT WITH NEW PAINT AND NEW FENDERS NEW SEATS...SITLL NOT READY TO GIVE U SOME COMPETITION BRO.....SAME PARTS I HAVENT HEARD OF ANY OTHER NEW TRIKES


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

INKEDUP said:


> STILL NOT THE WAY I WANT BUT IM JUST GONNA TAKE IT WITH NEW PAINT AND NEW FENDERS NEW SEATS...SITLL NOT READY TO GIVE U SOME COMPETITION BRO.....SAME PARTS I HAVENT HEARD OF ANY OTHER NEW TRIKES


Right on. Well hope to see you there. I think we're going to be in the same spot this year.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahah what up Kev.... ya I am pre reg for Woodland.. see ya there.


sup bro how you been long time no see hope all is good


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Nokturnal OC bike club going to rep with a street trike and a pedal car see all you guys there


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Nokturnal OC bike club going to rep with a street trike and a pedal car see all you guys there


Wat the fuck your not rolling with the homies from LF no more...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

vIEjitos I.E will be in the mothafucking house...unless something pops up


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

DVS said:


> Right on. Well hope to see you there. I think we're going to be in the same spot this year.


COOL WE MIGHT B IN THE SAME TOO....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> sup bro how you been long time no see hope all is good


Sup E, Things are as good as they get bro.. and you?


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

yall be ready for the new TOTY CUMIN FRM TEXAS >>GOIN TO CALI TO WIN IT THEN VEGAS TO GET IT


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its going be a easy win for the boty and toty winners


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cum get u sum said:


> yall be ready for the new TOTY CUMIN FRM TEXAS >>GOIN TO CALI TO WIN IT THEN VEGAS TO GET IT


Cum and get it.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Sup E, Things are as good as they get bro.. and you?


Yea same here bro just a baby a few months back so realy been just working an chillen with him


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Yea same here bro just a baby a few months back so realy been just working an chillen with him


oh congrats bro!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> oh congrats bro!!!!


thanks homie


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> thanks homie


]
you gonna be in Woodland and Vegas????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ]
> you gonna be in Woodland and Vegas????


Yea ill be at both vegas more so to suport the club hows the bike you been working on it I realy havent been doing to much with the bikes


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Yea ill be at both vegas more so to suport the club hows the bike you been working on it I realy havent been doing to much with the bikes


same here bro I havent done anything.. I got the oarts from twist for Riddler but still need to have them engraved and plated. lol maybe next year....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea I hear u I just started working again so I got bills pilled up that ive been trying to catch up on


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Yea I hear u I just started working again so I got bills pilled up that ive been trying to catch up on


oh boy do I know the feeling!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> oh boy do I know the feeling!!


Yea moneys real tight right now but im trying to make it work


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Yea moneys real tight right now but im trying to make it work


I hear you bro..


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Seen all this ppl going makes me want to go more n more but i cant cus i gotta work


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS JUST PRE REGED 7 BIKES WE DEFINITELY GUNNA BE IN THE HOUSE...!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Rolling deep


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its going too be a good show wounder who will get most members


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> its going too be a good show wounder who will get most members


I'M THINKIN GOODTIMES..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> I'M THINKIN GOODTIMES..


I was thinking Rollerz


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> I'M THINKIN GOODTIMES..


Are your kids rollin to


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i say good times for most bike club members and rollerz for most car club


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> i say good times for most bike club members and rollerz for most car club


you got a point!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> i say good times for most bike club members and rollerz for most car club


Tony O usually takes that award by himself


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Are your kids rollin to


NOPE NO KIDS TO EXPENSIVE...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol yea ima have my doughter so im sure ill be spending some money


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Tony O usually takes that award by himself


Lol


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS JUST PRE REGED 7 BIKES WE DEFINITELY GUNNA BE IN THE HOUSE...!!


 you send them to.the address on the form right?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Tony O usually takes that award by himself


Haha


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Lol yea ima have my doughter so im sure ill be spending some money


at least your only taking 1. Im taking all 4 of my kids this year.... Im coming home overdrawn lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

He cant hang homie, but its good. U lose a few n gang more.


Socal#13 said:


> Wat the fuck your not rolling with the homies from LF no more...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> at least your only taking 1. Im taking all 4 of my kids this year.... Im coming home overdrawn lol


True lol were u guys staying


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SO JUST A HEADS UP TO ANY AN EVERYONE TRYING TO SHOW IN VEGAS THIS YEAR..... TOMORROW SEP 21 2012 
YOUR REGISTRATION MUST BE POST MARKED IN THE MAIL... TOMORROW IS THE DEADLINE THEY TOLD ME, SO GET THAT SHIT FILLED OUT AN SENT IN TONIGHT....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

How much day of?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> SO JUST A HEADS UP TO ANY AN EVERYONE TRYING TO SHOW IN VEGAS THIS YEAR..... TOMORROW SEP 21 2012
> YOUR REGISTRATION MUST BE POST MARKED IN THE MAIL... TOMORROW IS THE DEADLINE THEY TOLD ME, SO GET THAT SHIT FILLED OUT AN SENT IN TONIGHT....


Looks like im fucked lol


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good thing i live in orange county....took my reg straight to the office in irvine....latins finest O*C chapter will b ther with the rest of the family.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Looks like im fucked lol


how much is pre reg


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

30 for preg reg....dateline tomorrow at 5


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> 30 for preg reg....dateline tomorrow at 5


so if i sent it out tonight ill be good


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I think so bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good looking out bro thanks


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> True lol were u guys staying


we have a timeshare at Planet Hollywood.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> we have a timeshare at Planet Hollywood.


nice ima swing by that suger store in there went there back in march that place got some good candy


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

You guys can also call in your pre reg. We' ve done that with Stone's trike. Just need a card for payment.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> nice ima swing by that suger store in there went there back in march that place got some good candy


Lol.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone have bike pre reg for Vegas super show your not going to use.. We need more


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Make copies bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Does anyone have bike pre reg for Vegas super show your not going to use.. We need more


go to there office since u are closer


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Danny is trying to make Woodland to qualify with Sk8 or Ryde. You never now.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DVS said:


> Danny is trying to make Woodland to qualify with Sk8 or Ryde. You never now.


good thing im not showing clown


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> good thing im not showing clown


LOL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Does anyone have bike pre reg for Vegas super show your not going to use.. We need more


I need 3 more hmu


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

do they give out best bike display???


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> do they give out best bike display???


Yea... Anybody that want to sell theyr registrations let me know I need two more


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Almost here


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Might not make it..


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> do they give out best bike display???


i sent mine two weeks ago and i haven't got anything back saying I'm in? i sent it to the address on the flyer i printed from lowridermag.com????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

78mc said:


> Might not make it..


Let me know about your pre reg I got member will buy it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Does anyone have bike pre reg for Vegas super show your not going to use.. We need more


Bunp


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

To
The
Top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

the 'M' coming with some new shit:nicoderm:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Let me know about your pre reg I got member will buy it


I'm not going to know tell that week.. I'll let you know..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone from az making it out and could posable give me a lift there and back? the mom's canceled on me again like she did with the mesa show. i get two extra wrist band's and can help on gas. lmk asap

BTW it will just be me, my bikes already have a lift up there.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting sale at the super show full packages discounts if ordered before the show is over. Bike Plaques on sale for $45 each Chrome plated stop by our booth before you go gambling.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much for engraved chrome fenders


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Krazy Kutting sale at the super show full packages discounts if ordered before the show is over. Bike Plaques on sale for $45 each Chrome plated stop by our booth before you go gambling.


Nice parts cant wait for myne


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U LIKE THOSE HUH


Clown Confusion said:


> how much for engraved chrome fenders


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll be landing on Thursday morning. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Who ever is setting up out side make sure not leave loose stuff around your display cuz y'all know what happens last year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Kutty.... How much for a set of 12" engraved fenders two toned or just chrome....?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> Kutty.... How much for a set of 12" engraved fenders two toned or just chrome....?


Hey bro u knw any one dat has sum 16" seat or fenders


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Hey bro u knw any one dat has sum 16" seat or fenders



whats up bro you gonna make it to Vegas?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we still reg day of show


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Socal#13 said:


> Can we still reg day of show


if they have room they will reg you early sunday morning


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok hope they do so i can reg two bikes


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Socal#13 said:


> Ok hope they do so i can reg two bikes


just get in line as early as you can bro. you should be fine.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok homie gracias first time going


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> whats up bro you gonna make it to Vegas?


Nope till next year bro or till i finish ma bikes


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Nope till next year bro or till i finish ma bikes


fuck it bro just go for fun.....


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

we ready 'M' way


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I got my indoor conformations.. and E i got your outdoor conformation for Storm.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool cuz I just got hers today an she will be indoors


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Cool cuz I just got hers today an she will be indoors


wow and we sent urs on deadline day i still havent got mine but sicne i moved i wont get it huh

you lucky u got indoors u can use my lights if u want ..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im down to the last wire and still havent herd any thing on my upgrade for sugar rush


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> im down to the last wire and still havent herd any thing on my upgrade for sugar rush


We on the same boat mike. Well I wish you luck bro.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> im down to the last wire and still havent herd any thing on my upgrade for sugar rush


dude still ain't back to you


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> wow and we sent urs on deadline day i still havent got mine but sicne i moved i wont get it huh
> 
> you lucky u got indoors u can use my lights if u want ..


I SENT MINE ON FRIDAY AS WELL N GOT EM TODAY


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Confirmed will be outdoors.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

How much do we pay day of show..if they let reg that day


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Outdoors... If I make it??


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Got our outdoor confirmation yesterday


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

indoors..see you homies next weekend......


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Confirmed Will be outdoors see you all there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like team cali will be outdoors we will still make the best of it


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

Vm0m0 said:


> indoors..see you homies next weekend......


see u up there playa...maybe next to u again:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

BIG AL 310 said:


> see u up there playa...maybe next to u again:thumbsup:


that sound good to me homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Skittles indoors


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Skittles indoors


ya buddy...............


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

does anybady go to slot machines while dey'r in Vegas? or y'all jus too bizzy checkin out da show?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

MANNY BIKE SHOP COMPTON CALIFAS N.DA.FUCKN HOUSE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Outdoors latins finest bike club


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ATX said:


> does anybady go to slot machines while dey'r in Vegas? or y'all jus too bizzy checkin out da show?


Fuck the show I'm only there for my kids or club ain't nothing there I ain't seen before I have a better time seeing what's on the strip


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

MEXICA said:


> MANNY BIKE SHOP COMPTON CALIFAS N.DA.FUCKN HOUSE


ya buddyyyyyyyyyyyyy..................


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

sounds like alotta fun puez ders only 1 of me....so I gotta make da best of it everyday of my life


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

If anybody has an indoor spot 10 x10 willing to pay watever hit me up (432) 448-7820 Austin thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

team cali will be repping outdoors this year its going to be a bad ass line up


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> team cali will be repping outdoors this year its going to be a bad ass line up


Cali TTMFT!


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn seems like alot of people going...sounds like a good show to be at:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> team cali will be repping outdoors this year its going to be a bad ass line up


Rollin deep... Just hope it aint hella hot again this year lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

80°


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> 80°


You going


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Wats up guys have a in door spot for a pedal car for sale I got sick and I can't make it I.never sold one I don't know how it works


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up guys have a in door spot for a pedal car for sale I got sick and I can't make it I.never sold one I don't know how it works


if some one buys it they can pay u threw pay pal then when they go to reg they say ur name to get the indoor spot


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> if some one buys it they can pay u threw pay pal then when they go to reg they say ur name to get the indoor spot


Cool bro thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Rollin deep... Just hope it aint hella hot again this year lol


it wasnt that hot


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

for sale


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

How much you want for it bro


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 551467
> 
> for sale


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

96tein said:


> Rollin deep... Just hope it aint hella hot again this year lol


At the same time let's hope it dont do a 2010 az on us.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> You going


Trying i have 3 spots but still working on 2 displays and two of the bikes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP... ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME.. GT EDITION BE THERE.. HOPEFULLY I CAN MAKE IT TO.. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY AND HAVE A SAFE DRIVE N POST LOTS OF PICS.,


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 551467
> 
> for sale


sold


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> sold


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Mr.Chop Top said:


> sold


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

AN LET THE COUNTDOWN BEGIN 5 MORE DAYS..........................


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's do it!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i aint taking shit but a carry on bag


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BIG AL 310 said:


> AN LET THE COUNTDOWN BEGIN 5 MORE DAYS..........................


4 more to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bikes coverd up and ready for vegas


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> bikes coverd up and ready for vegas..........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> bikes coverd up and ready for vegas


:thumbsup: text me foo... how many bikes you taking...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE SHOWING HAVE FUN REPPIN YOUR CLUB OR IF YOUR SOLO HAVE FUN TO HOPE TO MEET NEW FRIENDS AND CATCH UP WITH OLD ONES...TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hope to see some other rider's out when we get rolling friday.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Hope to see some other rider's out when we get rolling friday.


Matt you still need that seat


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

post some pics i wanna see whats out ther and whats new


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Were heading out tomorrow everyone have a safe trip see you guys out there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Matt you still need that seat


 yea what wer you asking for it?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yea what wer you asking for it?


You can have it


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe my bike is going to vegas


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> You can have it


We may be there friday depending on when we arrive. if not then saturday. i will be indoor setting up.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY (Oct 8, 2012)

kids photography will be up there taking pictures if anyone need some photos of there bike please feel free to ask me for some


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

vegas bound..................yaaaaaa


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

HEADING OUT TOMORROW ONDA WEST TX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm ready to roll....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you got a outdoor spot can you set up sunday morning?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I'm ready to roll....


G/l


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

8hrs till we leave! N widowmaker still being put together, dam shit dont wanna go on eazy


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS LOCKED AND LOADED LEAVIN THE MORNING...SEE EVERYONE IN VEGAS...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

So ma 12" bike is going out to vegas thanx to the homie madrigal good luck


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Raining like crazy here


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

View attachment 553015
on its way to vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 553015
> on its way to vegas :thumbsup:


TOTY


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Raining like crazy here


Awesome an we all stuck outdoors too fml


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Lock n loaded ready to roll TOPDOGS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sactown team just got up bout to get ready an hit the strip everyone drive safe


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Got about 6 more hours to go... see everyone soon.....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Partly cloudy but dont look to bad been here since six


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:Gud luck to all of yall goin to the super show wish yall the best:cheesy: an il be there nexts year:yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bout head out an setup tell I seen them clouds moving in for those moving into today that are outside make. Sure rap your bikes up good cuz its bout to start poring soon


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

GOOD LUCK to every one going out to Vegas...... Be safe and have a great trip out there...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Getting dark with clouds


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

bullet one said:


> Lock n loaded ready to roll TOPDOGS


good luck out there and drive safe my topdogs!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

2 hours to go.....


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

lesstime said:


> Partly cloudy but dont look to bad been here since six


You take some bikes or just supporting GT? Either way good luck out there was planning on going but had some stuff come up last min so had to cancel.


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Good luck to every and have a safe trip


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

At the cashman now bout to set up indoors 12 inch lil tiger


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

dammiittt how much are the wrist bands going for I need four ????


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

MEXICA said:


> dammiittt how much are the wrist bands going for I need four ????


I'm going to have one Bro


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

All you guys talking bout vegas makes me wish I was there....goodluck to everyone who competes and have fun if your there to support the super show..... :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone know what's a good time to head out to set up tomorrow? I'm outdoors.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

getting ready to head to vegas now.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS i.e bike club in vegas ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Someone take lots of pics and post them up on layitlow. I couldn't make it this year


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

NOKTURNAL OC IN VEGAS


----------



## resident evil (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Pics pics!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I got a outdoor pre reg for sale..


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck every one post pic for the ones that cant make it.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> I got a outdoor pre reg for sale..


How much John ?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

In vegas now, arrived at 4:36am. not sure when he heading in to set up. see you all out there in a few hour's.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

posted inline


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

bullet one said:


> posted inline


Beautiful, lets get the day started!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

MOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Where's all the setup pics come on people post me up!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

We are waiting in line to set up.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Just got back from setup. There are a lot of bike out there.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

PICSSSSSSSS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pics


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Any pics


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

im in prison and already got some pics lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

View attachment 553486


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Awesome pics.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Some of GOODTIMES line up


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012/oct/13/woman-75-hit-car-downtown-critical-condition/


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012/oct/13/woman-75-hit-car-downtown-critical-condition/


Prayers go out to her and her family... and best of luck to Guy who hit her


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Some of GOODTIMES line up


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Awesome pics.


raul pm your number ill forward pics so you can post them


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn am I tired after a long day of setting up. Was good seeing some of my lil homies out there. Will everyone tomarrow during the show. Stop by my bike and check out it's new display.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Man this show is killing it alot of nice bikes out there nice meeting some new people good luck to everyone


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Man this show is killing it alot of nice bikes out there nice meeting some new people good luck to everyone


The bikes are on point.... Can not wait for the fun to begin tomorrow. Good luck everyone competing.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

where you set up Kevin couldn't find you


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST MOBBING OLD TOWN VEGAS.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Just got back to room from hangin out with Danny sic713,Mike clown,Eric Kevin and Marcus


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea buddy...... An team cali is still out an about......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Just got back to room from hangin out with Danny sic713,Mike clown,Eric Kevin and Marcus


I had alot of fun with everyone


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Pm sent for some history


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

As some of you know my son will not be showing this year... Due to some of his parts getting lost.. Its cool. He will be back next year with a new ride.. So good luck to everyone... Especial Team Cali.. North to the South show some- CALIFORNIA LOVE!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> As some of you know my son will not be showing this year... Due to some of his parts getting lost.. Its cool. He will be back next year with a new ride.. So good luck to everyone... Especial Team Cali.. North to the South show some- CALIFORNIA LOVE!!


 Thanks Michael


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

On my way back to Cashman.


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> On my way back to Cashman.


Goodluck to everyone out there competing


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Last wish out doorsspinning


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> Thanks Michael


 call me later Danny..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Let's see some pics


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Are the gates about to open


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Any pic's


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Topic of the year


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Come on people pics!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's a few


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

In my opinion, just my opinion, spawn is killin it.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Spawn :thumbsup: looks good.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

A lot of nice looking bikes, any more pics?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Any 12" bikes outthere any pics of hellboy


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone need a wristband.?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Nice bikes out there wish I would have made it this yr. All of them are clean and on point from what I see in the pics. That coffin display is hella nice and original


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

They are not letting Spawn and MOS run.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> They are not letting Spawn and MOS run.....


:dunno:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> They are not letting Spawn and MOS run.....


y not


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Have they already won the three run rule I thought they were still eligible?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

azteca de oro said:


> y not



Both bikes already won twice, looks like hell boy or lil bullet might take it


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

So who won


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It's too early fr the awards. We might know in about an hour.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's too early fr the awards. We might know in about an hour.


Aight put it up ass soon as they finish


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> Both bikes already won twice, looks like hell boy or lil bullet might take it


I thought it was a three peat rule for bikes. Since casino dreamin won 4 times they made that rule? Am I wrong?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

casino dreaming won 3 times that y rule was made... Let go Kevin hell boy for boty


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

on 2 titles without new body mods


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> casino dreaming won 3 times that y rule was made... Let go Kevin hell boy for boty


Casino won 4 times


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Ok I must have read it wrong then my bad! Either way good luck to hell boy and lol bullet!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

They started the cars before bikes so it will be a minute


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

As it sits there not going to let MOS or spawn go for it this year


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Will mos or spawn be able to compete next yr?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

We will talk with judges again after show.. Rules clearly state only Radical bikes can take a title.. but yes i agree Hell Boy for Boty


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

It's two years.but they made the two year rule after casino won twice.therefore he was able to win two more times making 4 in a row.i could be wrong.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Will mos or spawn be able to compete next yr?


2 modifcations changes to the frame or build a new frame ,but i wouldnt want to touch spawn frame is badass and it will be hard to get a fonzy paint job last i hears he not painting bikes anymore


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Would that 12 inch trike ever be able to take best trike?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> We will talk with judges again after show.. Rules clearly state only Radical bikes can take a title.. but yes i agree Hell Boy for Boty


Yea hellboy should take it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> 2 modifcations changes to the frame or build a new frame ,but i wouldnt want to touch spawn frame is badass and it will be hard to get a fonzy paint job last i hears he not painting bikes anymore


Agreed on spawn its hella clean and nice I'd put it up there as one of the best bikes on the scene.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> pics :thumbsup:


X2


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

So who won boty and Toty???????


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

?????x2


KOOL-AID23 said:


> So who won boty and Toty???????


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> So who won boty and Toty???????


Still waiting to find out.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

2012 BIKE OF THE YEAR LIL MALDITO TOPDOGS...!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

3RD SUGAR RUSH SOCIOS

2ND HELLBOY


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lil maldito lowrider bike of the year! topdogs


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> Still waiting to find out.


U bought 1st on 12" bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES took most members


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Who place In semi


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES took most members


congrats


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Post pics of Toty and boty. Lots of pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There are currently 24 users browsing this thread. (16 members and 8 guests)
socios b.c. prez 1SEXY80 DOOK602 :RO~Chucky: CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS MR.559 kajumbo dgriego sharky_510 Lil_Rob00 LEGIONSofTEXAS RUBIO1987 jgooseh7 oneofakind bullet one 96tein


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

bullet one said:


> Here's a few



Dragon slayer customs... 

So many hours of work on this Trike... Seen it since the beginning of the build up.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats lil maldito. Top dogs bicycle of the year 2012


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

bike of the year

93 gold rush
94 field of dreams
95 twisted obession
96-99 casino dreamin
2000- wolverine
2001-2002 spawn
2003-wolverine
2004-2005-prophecy
2006-pinnacle
2007-pinnacle
2008-mos
2009-mos
2010-lady death
2011- one luv

congrats to lil bullet for boty well deserve clean ass bike


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats to lil bullet on his 2012 Bike Of The Year


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> bike of the year
> 
> 93 gold rush
> 94 field of dreams
> ...



Love Luv, lol


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

who got toty


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

Anybody know who placed in full?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Love Luv, lol



fix


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> lil maldito lowrider bike of the year! topdogs


Congrats to Lil Bullet,Kevin & Mike. Team Cali doing big things..


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Aany pix of boty


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DOOK602 said:


> Anybody know who placed in full?


ONDA WEST TX 1st in FULL Austin.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats to lil bullet on boty real clean bike :thumbsup:,, does any one know who placed in 20 inch radical?


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

show-bound said:


> ONDA WEST TX 1st in FULL Austin.


Thanks


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Honor Roll 1st street trike and best graphics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DVS said:


> Honor Roll 1st street trike and best graphics


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

DVS said:


> Honor Roll 1st street trike and best graphics


Best graphics....hell yea..curlys in the house


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> U bought 1st on 12" bro


????? Bought it how.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> lil maldito lowrider bike of the year! topdogs


Thats whats up homie!!! Looked like a lot of people doubt u vatos! Congrats on the win bullet!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats.to.everyone that.won!! Looks.like it was.a good show


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Any pics of the pedal cars


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

bullet one said:


> Here's a few



Congrats on the win sam!! Bike looking badass


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Congrats on the win sam!! Bike looking badass


congrats sam! alot of hard work and a cool dude


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Aztec dreams took 2nd in trikes mild category........my dreamgirls r so proud of their bike


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

dreamer1 said:


> Aztec dreams took 2nd in trikes mild category........my dreamgirls r so proud of their bike


congrats


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

o.g style topdogs 2nd street trike


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

doggy style topdogs 1st 16" street


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

also shot outs to my boy mikey with sugar rush took 3rd best of show socios b.c


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CONGRATS TOPDOGS


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

MR.559 said:


> o.g style topdogs 2nd street trike


Congrats to OG.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> It's two years.but they made the two year rule after casino won twice.therefore he was able to win two more times making 4 in a row.i could be wrong.


that's correct


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

*CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNER'S 
HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME 
NOW LET'S SEE SOME PICS :wave:*


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats BOTY &TOTY and everybody that made it to Las Vegas even if you didnt win you get props..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats lil Bullet, Kev and Mikey.... well deserved all of you.....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> *CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNER'S
> HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME
> NOW LET'S SEE SOME PICS :wave:*


what up mike


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> ????? Bought it how.


A bad did u got 1st bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> A bad did u got 1st bro


???


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> ???


Dispensa im not good at writing in ma phone but hellboy got 1st in 12" who has a pic of 3rd place


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Wanna congratulate david cervantes for taking toty 3rd place this year  trike looking good bro!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

I placed 3rd on mild custom  GT up!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Hellboy got 1st
David (childhood dreams) 2nd
Lesstime took 3rd 

There were more tgen enough 12" bikes to have another class but it did not happen oh well..
Less post pics my phone sucks...

Congrates to all the winners everyone of you. Drive home safe.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> also shot outs to my boy mikey with sugar rush took 3rd best of show socios b.c


Thanks gilly


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Gilly you would of been proud of the dogs, they were lookin strong out there both indoors an outdoors... I heard nothin but compliments from people on the line up while I was sittin around with the guys..

Bullet bro you killed it well desserved win homie


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> Hellboy got 1st
> David (childhood dreams) 2nd
> Lesstime took 3rd
> 
> ...


 thanx for the info congrats on ur wins bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

socios b.c. prez RUBIO1987 bullet one MR.559 kajumbo madrigalkustoms CE 707 CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS JAMES843 oneofakind Eddiebaja haro amado watson rider

Any pics?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

96tein said:


> Gilly you would of been proud of the dogs, they were lookin strong out there both indoors an outdoors... I heard nothin but compliments from people on the line up while I was sittin around with the guys..
> 
> Bullet bro you killed it well desserved win homie


thanks! and i am very proud of them holding it down and repping! win lose or tie topdogs till we die


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

96tein said:


> Gilly you would of been proud of the dogs, they were lookin strong out there both indoors an outdoors... I heard nothin but compliments from people on the line up while I was sittin around with the guys..
> 
> Bullet bro you killed it well desserved win homie


thanks congrats on your win too! and i am very proud of them holding it down and repping! win lose or tie topdogs till we die


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

trike of the year


97 fatal atttraction
98 crow
99-00 knight quest
2001 livin legend
2002 lil outter limit
03 -04 dragon revenge
05 -lil outter limit
06 pocket change
07 lunch money old frame
08 mexica
09 resident evil
2010-11 lunch money 2
2012-lil diablita



congrats to top 3 trike winners


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> socios b.c. prez RUBIO1987 bullet one MR.559 kajumbo madrigalkustoms CE 707 CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS JAMES843 oneofakind Eddiebaja haro amado watson rider
> 
> Any pics?


 im waithing on pics i dint went


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

REC said:


> Congrats BOTY &TOTY and everybody that made it to Las Vegas even if you didnt win you get props..


:thumbsup: I'm just glad I was given an opertunity to sit indoor's for once. CONGRATTS to all the winner's and it was cool seeing old faces and meeting new ones. Have a safe trip back home and yo thomas just ship the seat to me when you can. I had no chance to roll over and get it from you, way too much shit going on today.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Great show for bikes was announced a record for bikes over 220 bikes...!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Great show for bikes was announced a record for bikes over 220 bikes...!


what up big john


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Took 3rd place street and took 2nd 26" Tovars


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> congrats


Thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Great show for bikes was announced a record for bikes over 220 bikes...!


Dam that was alot


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats to Kevin & Mike on 2nd & 3rd place.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks homies n congrat too all who placed n to all who went out n showed was a good show....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Great show for bikes was announced a record for bikes over 220 bikes...!


Wow!! Sounds like bikes are making a come back..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats to all winners. I'll see everyone in Vegas next year with my wife.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

78mc said:


> Wow!! Sounds like bikes are making a come back..


Time to start up Lowrider Bike Magazine


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats to the toty and boty...all the bikes are looking nice what cool to me is the face parts....they give each bike there style and see what creativity went into them from the radicals to the streets looking nice...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Everyone have a safe drive home....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pics


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

lost treasure 1st in special interest


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> lost treasure 1st in special interest



:thumbsup:CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrates to all who placed and showed... have a safe trip back home


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Vm0m0 said:


> lost treasure 1st in special interest


GOOD JOB BRO, IM WORKING ON GETTING TEJAS CHAPTERS TO REP WITH U NEXT YEAR, VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ill post the pics i got when we get back good job bikes look sick out there congrats to all that place and big congrats to GT for bike club year GT up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

[email protected](@;@)";;:.&,@?"?",


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

lesstime said:


> Ill post the pics i got when we get back good job bikes look sick out there congrats to all that place and big congrats to GT for bike club year GT up


Congrats to GT for bike club of the year and congrats to you lesstime for the placing.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol Raul lol and thanks Lil rob


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Congrats to all winners. I'll see everyone in Vegas next year with my wife.


Damn guess there is some one wit lower standards than my lady. :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> socios b.c. prez RUBIO1987 bullet one MR.559 kajumbo madrigalkustoms CE 707 CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS JAMES843 oneofakind Eddiebaja haro amado watson rider
> 
> Any pics?


I took a shitload of pics. I'll post in da next few days. Gotta recover from da looooooooong weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

LMAO!!^^^^^


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS i.e had a sick time out ther reping our chapter nd for our ViejitoS family
ViejitoS in the house


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Dispensa im not good at writing in ma phone but hellboy got 1st in 12" who has a pic of 3rd place



is those fat fingers pinche cebo :roflmao:



congrats on your win guey :thumbsup:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> is those fat fingers pinche cebo :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your win guey :thumbsup:


El pinche iphone guey y thanx guey


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Took 3rd 20" Street & 24-26" 2nd Tovars


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Who got first place in semi


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Who got first place in semi


Brown sugar


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Brown sugar


Thank u


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Who judged the bikes


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> Who judged the bikes


Richard ochoa jr.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> Richard ochoa jr.


Who thinks the judge did a good job this time


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cant wait see picture of the bikes that were there


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what pedal cars placed? did they have there own class or was it all in special interest. and I see "Lost Treasure" got first in special what placed 2nd and 3rd?


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Who took best of show for bike?


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> what pedal cars placed? did they have there own class or was it all in special interest. and I see "Lost Treasure" got first in special what placed 2nd and 3rd?


X62


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Who placed in 20" street


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Did brown suga not qualify at a LRM show??


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Did brown suga not qualify at a LRM show??


Brown sugar didnt attended a lrm sanctioned show this year


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

pics of boty and toty


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

idillon said:


> View attachment 554283
> View attachment 554284
> View attachment 554285
> View attachment 554286
> ...


Thanks for sharing the pic of my sons bike first love.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

21 pages of awesomeness.


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Thanks for sharing the pic of my sons bike first love.


its no trouble. i enjoyed getting to see it.
"thats what she said"


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHO PLACED IN FULL CUSTOM? ROLLERS ONLY N WHO, *WHITCH BIKE ASWELL*


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHO PLACED IN FULL CUSTOM? ROLLERS ONLY N WHO, *WHITCH BIKE ASWELL*


the green one got second orange one got third both from rollerz the guy who got first was indoors all the way in the corner by itself didnt get a pic of it but was from texas i believe the club was onda west


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> the green one got second orange one got third both from rollerz the guy who got first was indoors all the way in the corner by itself didnt get a pic of it but was from texas i believe the club was onda west
> View attachment 554445
> View attachment 554446


You got pics of who placed in mild/semi?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Who placed in 20" street


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

ill bepostin all the pics of the bikes in the mornin just got home about to pass out stay tuned


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

3rd in peddal cars GT up!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

3rd in mild custom GT up!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


>


Congrats bro


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Congrats bro


Thanks! Congrats on your 12" 

Looks Great in Person!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Didnt really get to walk it bro. ANY PICS


RO84CAPRICE said:


> the green one got second orange one got third both from rollerz the guy who got first was indoors all the way in the corner by itself didnt get a pic of it but was from texas i believe the club was onda west
> View attachment 554445
> View attachment 554446


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> Thanks! Congrats on your 12"
> 
> Looks Great in Person!


Thanx for making all my parts bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Didnt really get to walk it bro. ANY PICS


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Thanx for making all my parts bro


Congrats on youre win


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

haro amado said:


> Congrats on youre win


Thanx bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


nice lookin.TTT


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> nice lookin.TTT


Thanks for postin pics !! Came out from west tx!!!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some pics i took at the LV supershow 10/15/12









Ill be posting more pics, stay tune....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got about 50 pics of bikes but ill post those tomorrow. fucking jetlag is killing me right now. 

but a quick lil video of the bike of the yr.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Good show !!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my homie singing in da background lol 
badass lil set up here.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

M.O.S was looking dope as hell !!


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sick !!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

havent been to vegas yet, however i was wondering how they chose bike club of the year, is it most entries placed or most entries overall.?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

DETACHED said:


> havent been to vegas yet, however i was wondering how they chose bike club of the year, is it most entries placed or most entries overall.?


Entries GT was deep with like twenty bikes there


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

GT i belive we had 29 there this year


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats to everyone hope everyone had a blast like we did see you in 2013 GT thanks everyone thats helped or supported us this year


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Trike of the year 3rd place GT up!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Here's some pics i took at the LV supershow 10/15/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pics homie....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

schwinn1966 said:


>


The purple bike from our Phoenix chapter took second.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it was nice chillin with u guys ....man just got home


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Trike of the year 3rd place GT up!


THOSE FENDERS SET THIS BIKE OFF GOOD :thumvsup+


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> it was nice chillin with u guys ....man just got home


Glad you made it home safe bro... I'm still in Vegas we are leaving tomorrow morning lol....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Hella tired wish the powee would go out at work be safe on your trips home we hit heavy rain but made it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Hella tired wish the powee would go out at work be safe on your trips home we hit heavy rain but made it


Glad u maid it hone safe GOODTIMERS


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Glad you made it home safe bro... I'm still in Vegas we are leaving tomorrow morning lol....


dang lol


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

ill post pics in a bit.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok just finishin uploading these.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> [/QUOTE
> Nice pics brother


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice pics spock and madrigal


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> dang lol


The look on your face when they said you got 3rd boty was classic i wish i had my camera to take a pic.. congrats big homie..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my favorite 20in of the show.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Did a lot of these bikes not attend a lrm sanctioned show ?
I see a lot of bikes that look like they should be sweepstakers


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

The closer from Tovars took 3rd 20" street


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Who took 2nd 20" street?


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Did brown suga not qualify at a LRM show??


ya didnt go to none off them ill be traveling this year......back to back semi champ i aint trippen..................tell tony o parts look good;:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

trike of the year.







































bike of the year.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i think i have more pics in my other camera ill post pics when i find it,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> i think i have more pics in my other camera ill post pics when i find it,



thx 4 sharing the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Who thinks the judge did a good job this time


:thumbsdown:that fool is crazy ther is no way that lil green three wheeler from klique beats that yellow three wheeler no custom parts, no engraving,no murals,no tvs, i guess this fool needed some glasses................


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

BIG AL 310 said:


> :thumbsdown:that fool is crazy ther is no way that lil green three wheeler from klique beats that yellow three wheeler no custom parts, no engraving,no murals,no tvs, i guess this fool needed some glasses................


X2


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> The closer from Tovars took 3rd 20" street


Aztec dreams took 2nd in trikes...mild


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> The look on your face when they said you got 3rd boty was classic i wish i had my camera to take a pic.. congrats big homie..


dude im still in shock


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Did a lot of these bikes not attend a lrm sanctioned show ?
> I see a lot of bikes that look like they should be sweepstakers


na not really some did and i went to every show didnt see much bikers till vegas


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> the green one got second orange one got third both from rollerz the guy who got first was indoors all the way in the corner by itself didnt get a pic of it but was from texas i believe the club was onda west
> View attachment 554445
> View attachment 554446


The registration card to the green one said radical.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

BIG AL 310 said:


> ya didnt go to none off them ill be traveling this year......back to back semi champ i aint trippen..................tell tony o parts look good;:thumbsup:


The bike looked good bro, I notice tons of people stopping and taking pics.. Props to the Big M you guys showed strong Bikes and Cars... see ya soon at the shows homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

madrigalkustoms said:


>


Thank's for the pic's homie. it was good meeting you and talking. :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

What did storm place?????


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> does any one know who placed in 20 inch radical?


:dunno:could spawn and MOS even compete in their own class?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> The bike looked good bro, I notice tons of people stopping and taking pics.. Props to the Big M you guys showed strong Bikes and Cars... see ya soon at the shows homie


oh shit didnt know u was at da show. should a sent u a text so we could meet up. oh well maybe next yr when tonyo goes wit "WIFE"


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> What did storm place?????


did storm even go


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> did storm even go


Storm took 1st place radical 16


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> oh shit didnt know u was at da show. should a sent u a text so we could meet up. oh well maybe next yr when tonyo goes wit "WIFE"


Yeah i went fuckball, i didnt know you had gone either... and idk if TonyO is ever gonna attend another event ever in his life... Married life changes some fools...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Storm took 1st place radical 16


congrates homie, but im guessing storm didnt qualify either at LRM?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> :dunno:could spawn and MOS even compete in their own class?


Nope, what i heard is m.o.s aint even aloud to compete at an lrm show again. not sure on spawn. but niether placed so think it goes for both.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, do you also know who place in 20" rad?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Thanks, do you also know who place in 20" rad?


Only two there were mos an spawn.....
Mos took first
Spawn took second..
It was awesome seeing these to together.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> Only two there were mos an spawn.....
> Mos took first
> Spawn took second..
> It was awesome seeing these to together.


There were aleast 4 because they called a third place and it wasn't dragon heart witch is a radical..


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Who took 2nd 20"street?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> congrates homie, but im guessing storm didnt qualify either at LRM?


Thanks bro It placed in woodland just not in sweeps


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> There were aleast 4 because they called a third place and it wasn't dragon heart witch is a radical..


Dont get me wrong, there were plenty of bikes that should of took it, but you know as well as I do if ya dont go to a qualify show you dont qualify for top honors... 
All im gettin at is times have changed an I see the cleaner (still look like bikes) winning next couple years..
This year deffinatly rewrote tge books....

Bullets bike hands down is killin it, stared at that damn bike half the day, an there is not one thing wrong with it. Hits all points on scoring system. TD did what they came to do take the show... 
All three titles are northern cali yeee


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> Dont get me wrong, there were plenty of bikes that should of took it, but you know as well as I do if ya dont go to a qualify show you dont qualify for top honors...
> All im gettin at is times have changed an I see the cleaner (still look like bikes) winning next couple years..
> This year deffinatly rewrote tge books....
> 
> ...


Im new to this bro why cant a street bike take bike of the year like doggystyle


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

96tein said:


> Only two there were mos an spawn.....
> Mos took first
> Spawn took second..
> It was awesome seeing these to together.





oneofakind said:


> There were aleast 4 because they called a third place and it wasn't dragon heart witch is a radical..


Thanks for clearing things up ,I wonder who took third if dragon heart didnt take it.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Im new to this bro why cant a street bike take bike of the year like doggystyle


i can see a street bike takin it for sure. If a street bike for sweeps I say doggy style. That is a bad ass street for sure....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

96tein said:


> Dont get me wrong, there were plenty of bikes that should of took it, but you know as well as I do if ya dont go to a qualify show you dont qualify for top honors...
> All im gettin at is times have changed an I see the cleaner (still look like bikes) winning next couple years..
> This year deffinatly rewrote tge books....
> 
> ...


cen cal lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

96tein said:


> i can see a street bike takin it for sure. If a street bike for sweeps I say doggy style. That is a bad ass street for sure....


thanks. first time out since vegas 11 lol


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Who took 2nd 20"street?


No offense but idk how ur bike placed 3rd in street


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok ok cen cal an nor cal.... Either way its a cali title all around lol.... 
If I ever build my street frame I litteraly gotta build it to your level TD set the bar high as far as standards an quality thats for sure


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

casper805 said:


> No offense but idk how ur bike placed 3rd in street


points


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> i can see a street bike takin it for sure. If a street bike for sweeps I say doggy style. That is a bad ass street for sure....


dats one of my favorite street bikes


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> dats one of my favorite street bikes


thanks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

96tein said:


> Ok ok cen cal an nor cal.... Either way its a cali title all around lol....
> If I ever build my street frame I litteraly gotta build it to your level TD set the bar high as far as standards an quality thats for sure


might be some changes for d.s soon =)


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> The bike looked good bro, I notice tons of people stopping and taking pics.. Props to the Big M you guys showed strong Bikes and Cars... see ya soon at the shows homie


thanks playa im trying ...........see u guys at the shows im on the move this year.................BIG M stepping its game up......:thumbsup:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> might be some changes for d.s soon =)


No more street category for d.s.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> No more street category for d.s.


not sure. time will tell


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hanging on fremont street with mike ,danny ,mike sic713, kevin, marcos, lol having fun


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> The registration card to the green one said radical.


OR MAYBE IT WAS THE SILVER ONE NEXT TO IT I JUST NO THAT THE GREEN BIKE PLACED


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 555212
> hanging on fremont street with mike ,danny ,mike sic713, kevin, marcos, lol having fun


I was buzzing that night had fun hanging with everyone


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> I was buzzing that night had fun hanging with everyone


lol you still are lol hahaha


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

96tein said:


> Ok ok cen cal an nor cal.... Either way its a cali title all around lol....
> If I ever build my street frame I litteraly gotta build it to your level TD set the bar high as far as standards an quality thats for sure


The Street Class in any catagory is really tough. Doggy Style is killing it in 16", Schwinn or Lose in 20" and Honor Roll in Trikes.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 555212
> hanging on fremont street with mike ,danny ,mike sic713, kevin, marcos, lol having fun


Looks like Danny is stealing mikes drink


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DVS said:


> The Street Class in any catagory is really tough. Doggy Style is killing it in 16", Schwinn or Lose in 20" and Honor Roll in Trikes.


Don't forget about "raider sequal"


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> lol you still are lol hahaha


Just a lil lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaa you have message on fb


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aint it time for mike to get up some one text him lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

DVS said:


> The Street Class in any catagory is really tough. Doggy Style is killing it in 16", Schwinn or Lose in 20" and Honor Roll in Trikes.


it was cool kicking back with you bro trikes really nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> aint it time for mike to get up some one text him lol


 I need to hit him up I got to drop off the stuff I was dead tired this morning it took us almost 12 hours to get home 
This time


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol yeah it took us forever also cant wait for this next show to come around


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

any1 got pics of boty and toty im not to familiar with the names thanks


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

DVS said:


> The Street Class in any catagory is really tough. Doggy Style is killing it in 16", Schwinn or Lose in 20" and Honor Roll in Trikes.


U forgot kevin on 12"


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

So Did The Widowmaker Bike Win Anything?


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> So Did The Widowmaker Bike Win Anything?


Na bro full custom is a hard categorie!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my favor bike of all time


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hell boy


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Fam they look good


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sugar rush


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone know who i can contact to get my scores? i need to see where i need to improve for next year.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

madrigalkustoms said:


> anyone know who i can contact to get my scores? i need to see where i need to improve for next year.


X2


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Congrats to all the winners. And new champions 
Who took what in the special awards?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> There were aleast 4 because they called a third place and it wasn't dragon heart witch is a radical..


 and it wasent devils advocate either so im wondering the same thing.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 555336


I remember this bike from back in the days


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man of steel


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

spawn was sick as hell love this bike


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

riddler shinnin


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dragon hart


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> OR MAYBE IT WAS THE SILVER ONE NEXT TO IT I JUST NO THAT THE GREEN BIKE PLACED


lol silver was rad too. but all good, the show was still a blast.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Na bro full custom is a hard categorie!


That was a shocker with wm's bad ass frame.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> That was a shocker with wm's bad ass frame.


Wats bad ass about it?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

RUBIO1987 said:


> Thanks for postin pics !! Came out from west tx!!!


:boink: Congrats guey! ONDA West TX/Innovative Customs and many others in between!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 555356
> riddler shinnin


what did it place?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 555357
> dragon heart


Fixed and thx for the pic Thomas, sorry i dident get over your way for the seat and bike line up.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Don't forget about "raider sequal"


True but as far as currently showing.



CE 707 said:


> it was cool kicking back with you bro trikes really nice


Thanks it was cool kicking back with you and D


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

casper805 said:


> Wats bad ass about it?


All the molded skull's. The one on the back fender remind's me of the ones on Freddy's Revenge


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> All the molded skull's. The one on the back fender remind's me of the ones on Freddy's Revenge


It's just molded skulls nothing that really grabs ur attention about it n makes u go oh shit... Like u says thee back one is thee one from Freddy all the others are just skulls... That frame desighn he has has been done many times nothing special bout it...


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> what did it place?


He took 2nd


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> View attachment 555336


That's an old school bike from back in the day


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## TAVO!L (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> That's an old school bike from back in the day


One of the best girls frames done...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> That's an old school bike from back in the day


Still looks good. I wish I would have gotten a chance to see it in person.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Packin up and headin back to the Bay.... Can't wait for next year already....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> One of the best girls frames done...


Yea I liked it to bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Still looks good. I wish I would have gotten a chance to see it in person.


Still looks good as it did then


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Packin up and headin back to the Bay.... Can't wait for next year already....


yea I hear you bro ima change a few things for next year


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> That's an old school bike from back in the day


I also seen some one post a pic of a purple 20" bike with Bart Simpson on the back. I believe that one came our in lrm. I believe he was from passion bc. Los Angeles.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

1st place category
2nd place b.o.t.y.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Amahury760 said:


> I also seen some one post a pic of a purple 20" bike with Bart Simpson on the back. I believe that one came our in lrm. I believe he was from passion bc. Los Angeles.


Yea it was there also it still looks good


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> 1st place category
> 2nd place b.o.t.y.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Na bro full custom is a hard categorie!


Thanks Bro,Was Just Wondering.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It's Johnny said:


> View attachment 555999
> View attachment 556000
> View attachment 556001
> View attachment 556002
> ...


Thanks for the pics of my doughters bikes


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

casper805 said:


> No offense but idk how ur bike placed 3rd in street


 well it did


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

still tired unlaoded the bikes last night now gotta put it all away still need my other parts to put the bike back to gether


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

What bike was yours bro?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

images


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

The out side pics wer mostly cell phone pic's so they dident come out as nice. My cameras battery died. which is also wy i dident get all of the out door bikes and pedal car's..


free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

DVS said:


> What bike was yours bro?


 mine?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload picture


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats to those who won, placed and entered. Heard there were over 200 entries making this year the biggest year for the bicycles and pedal cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone know who won
1st 
2nd
3rd 
On the special interest category. ?


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

So Sic713 was there. Danny you could had gotten my money from him. He still owes me from 5 years old. I guess he gambled it all. :angry:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

It's Johnny said:


> View attachment 556003
> View attachment 556004
> View attachment 556005


Was storm red at one point?


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> photo hosting


Thanks for sharing the pic of my sons bike. Matt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

images


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Thanks for sharing the pic of my sons bike. Matt


Any time homie, it was good meeting you. :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image hosting sites


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

images


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload picture


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload picture


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload picture


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image hosting sites


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Was storm red at one point?


It was chrome ,red an to the color it is today


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

The before and after of my color edite.

Before

upload

After

upload photo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo storage


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

images


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload picture


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

[


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload picture


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 5 guests)

mr.widow-maker
JAMES843
DOOK602
:RO~Chucky:
Momma Lux
dee_5o5
oneofakind+
LINCOLNSAL
CE 707
Juan GT Reyes+


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

We ride till the day we die.

picture hosting


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

B.O.T.Y


online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

images


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

images


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

My ambitions as a Rida


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo storage


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image hosting sites


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

images


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image hosting sites


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

2ND PLACE MILD TRIKE.*LATINS FINEST ORANGE COUNTY BIKE CLUB*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Anyone know who won
> 1st
> 2nd
> 3rd
> On the special interest category. ?


TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image hosting sites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload picture


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image ru


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo upload


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload photo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free picture hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

upload pictures


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

picture sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

online photo sharing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

image


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> free image hosting


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

photo sharing websites


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> online photo sharing


that looks like a 16 inch frame with 20inch rimz


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Thanks for sharing the pic of my sons bike. Matt


thats a bad ass street bike bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> image hosting sites


i dont know bout yall but since man of steel got 4 wheels on his bike wouldnt that be a special intrest category


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> i dont know bout yall but since man of steel got 4 wheels on his bike wouldnt that be a special intrest category



Both wheels run on the same axel it could just consider a cutom wheel,if each wheel had it own axel lookin a quad bike then maybe


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> Both wheels run on the same axel it could just consider a cutom wheel,if each wheel had it own axel lookin a quad bike then maybe


well dont some 3 wheelers like the hollow hubs all run on one axel lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> well dont some 3 wheelers like the hollow hubs all run on one axel lol


Mos front and rear wheels are on one hub, if u get a trike and take off front wheels throw on a trike kit that would be consider special intrest there no catagory for a bike like that that like getting a 4wheeler taking off the stock wheels and putting 22s or 14"dayton wheels on it that a special intrest


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> Mos front and rear wheels are on one hub, if u get a trike and take off front wheels throw on a trike kit that would be consider special intrest there no catagory for a bike like that that like getting a 4wheeler taking off the stock wheels and putting 22s or 14"dayton wheels on it that a special intrest


i hear you there was a guy in woodland show who did that an they still kept him in the 3 wheel class an i was thinking it should have been in special intrest but they didnt


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> i hear you there was a guy in woodland show who did that an they still kept him in the 3 wheel class an i was thinking it should have been in special intrest but they didnt


Not all judges wouldnt think the same, if i was a judge i would put mos in rDical cause that a custom doube wheel on a single hub, there a bike in an old lowrider bike magainze it called double trouble it he had six wheels 2on the front and 2on each axel i thought that was a lil too much


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> Not all judges wouldnt think the same, if i was a judge i would put mos in rDical cause that a custom doube wheel on a single hub, there a bike in an old lowrider bike magainze it called double trouble it he had six wheels 2on the front and 2on each axel i thought that was a lil too much


i remeber it it was ugly as shit an if i was judging i wouldnt put in a 2 wheel radical cuz single hub or not its still got more then 2 tires an wheels but thats where we see things different :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> i hear you there was a guy in woodland show who did that an they still kept him in the 3 wheel class an i was thinking it should have been in special intrest but they didnt


Wasent that four wheeled bike at the vegas show too?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Wasent that four wheeled bike at the vegas show too?


yup


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> yup


In my opinion it looked better as a three wheeler.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i agree but it is different from everything that was there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> i agree but it is different from everything that was there


True


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I would put it in radical special intrest lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:around:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> I would but it in radical special intrest lol


Me either its a simi lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> i remeber it it was ugly as shit an if i was judging i wouldnt put in a 2 wheel radical cuz single hub or not its still got more then 2 tires an wheels but thats where we see things different :biggrin:



1 wheel = 1 wheel class
2 wheels = 2 wheel class 
3 wheels = 3 wheel class
4 wheels = 4 wheel class
i dont care how many hubs or or axle's


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> thats a bad ass street bike bro


Thanks bro, going to do some upgrades for next year.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> 1 wheel = 1 wheel class
> 2 wheels = 2 wheel class
> 3 wheels = 3 wheel class
> 4 wheels = 4 wheel class
> i dont care how many hubs or or axle's


Does that mean if I gotta continental kit wth.a wheel it follows under 3 wheel catagory??


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Does that mean if I gotta continental kit wth.a wheel it follows under 3 wheel catagory??


No cause your conty aint connected to an axel there reffering to how like mos has two tires in front an rear an there was a bike outside by gt that actually had a trike kit frobt an rear leaving four tires on the ground. The diffrence between him an mos thoufh is that mos has two tires frint an rear but one rim front an rear.... The rims are welded together. a conty kit has nothing to do with class category


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I could put plastic BMX rims on MOS and it still can win a title... 

QFT


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> i dont know bout yall but since man of steel got 4 wheels on his bike wouldnt that be a special intrest category


i dont think so i just think he was thinking out side the box... making something differnet This bike is wicked


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> Both wheels run on the same axel it could just consider a cutom wheel,if each wheel had it own axel lookin a quad bike then maybe


i agree cone_weezy thats the way i look at it


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

so is mos radical or what class is he in?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Radical


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dark angel 2011 said:


> so is mos radical or what class is he in?


HE'S IN A CLASS ALL HIS OWN THAT BIKE IS BAD ASS ONE OF THE ALL TIME GREATS...


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

While said


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mos is bad ass bike and alot of nice bike in vegas


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Does that mean if I gotta continental kit wth.a wheel it follows under 3 wheel catagory??


It's a spare tire just just like a spare for a car


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Does that mean if I gotta continental kit wth.a wheel it follows under 3 wheel catagory??


It's a spare tire just just like a spare for a car


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Atx is bringing out the first lowrider unicycle of the year. No seat, just a china twisted seat post. Reel tawk.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Atx is bringing out the first lowrider unicycle of the year. No seat, just a china twisted seat post. Reel tawk.


Is that the one that has the seatpost that moves up an down as you pedal....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

96tein said:


> Is that the one that has the seatpost that moves up an down as you pedal....


Si


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Si


Hola sucio. :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> HE'S IN A CLASS ALL HIS OWN THAT BIKE IS BAD ASS ONE OF THE ALL TIME GREATS...


X2 wonder y tonyo hasn't bought it yet :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> X2 wonder y tonyo hasn't bought it yet :dunno:


who said he didnt :naughty:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> Hola sucio. :wave:


:wave: amigo.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics.Thanks For Posting.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> Is that the one that has the seatpost that moves up an down as you pedal....


Rhey should get one for elspock


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

It was real cool meeting EVERYONE and putting names to faces. And my hat off to all those who showed. Its hard to bring it show it break it down and get back home safely. Win or loose you made the effort. Its always fun going to shows because you can see the little details we put on our bikes. Just to name a few. The engraved air switch on the Blue top dog bike (maldito) the twisted spring knock offs on Spawn , Twisted Streamers on Schwinn or loose (Schwinn 66) , Lesstime crank set up , Training wheels on Hell Boy,the Pirate Mural on the Yellow Gold Vieiitos Kids Tricycle., The mini devil shifter on TOTY .......I left a lot of bikes out not on purpose just too many to name. Thanks for a great show fellas........................... a few pics of The lil Bastard


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It was nice meeting you bro your a real down to earth dude an Congrats on your win well deserved


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> :wave: amigo.


I need one of yo shirts in big boy size  i wanna have yo balls on my back. no **** :ugh:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Is ther any cash prices for bike n trike of the year....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> I need one of yo shirts in big boy size  i wanna have yo balls on my back. no **** :ugh:


Lol I just notice that


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

the bone collector said:


> It was real cool meeting EVERYONE and putting names to faces. And my hat off to all those who showed. Its hard to bring it show it break it down and get back home safely. Win or loose you made the effort. Its always fun going to shows because you can see the little details we put on our bikes. Just to name a few. The engraved air switch on the Blue top dog bike (maldito) the twisted spring knock offs on Spawn , Twisted Streamers on Schwinn or loose (Schwinn 66) , Lesstime crank set up , Training wheels on Hell Boy,the Pirate Mural on the Yellow Gold Vieiitos Kids Tricycle., The mini devil shifter on TOTY .......I left a lot of bikes out not on purpose just too many to name. Thanks for a great show fellas........................... a few pics of The lil Bastard


Glad you made it home safe! Great Job!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

So does anyone know who I can contact to get my score sheet?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

madrigalkustoms said:


> So does anyone know who I can contact to get my score sheet?


x2


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for all the help i dont think i chould have done set up with out you and schwinn66 congrats to you glad you made it home safley


the bone collector said:


> It was real cool meeting EVERYONE and putting names to faces. And my hat off to all those who showed. Its hard to bring it show it break it down and get back home safely. Win or loose you made the effort. Its always fun going to shows because you can see the little details we put on our bikes. Just to name a few. The engraved air switch on the Blue top dog bike (maldito) the twisted spring knock offs on Spawn , Twisted Streamers on Schwinn or loose (Schwinn 66) , Lesstime crank set up , Training wheels on Hell Boy,the Pirate Mural on the Yellow Gold Vieiitos Kids Tricycle., The mini devil shifter on TOTY .......I left a lot of bikes out not on purpose just too many to name. Thanks for a great show fellas........................... a few pics of The lil Bastard


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

madrigalkustoms said:


> So does anyone know who I can contact to get my score sheet?


949-705-3161
they can email it or mail it to you.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

the bone collector said:


> It was real cool meeting EVERYONE and putting names to faces. And my hat off to all those who showed. Its hard to bring it show it break it down and get back home safely. Win or loose you made the effort. Its always fun going to shows because you can see the little details we put on our bikes. Just to name a few. The engraved air switch on the Blue top dog bike (maldito) the twisted spring knock offs on Spawn , Twisted Streamers on Schwinn or loose (Schwinn 66) , Lesstime crank set up , Training wheels on Hell Boy,the Pirate Mural on the Yellow Gold Vieiitos Kids Tricycle., The mini devil shifter on TOTY .......I left a lot of bikes out not on purpose just too many to name. Thanks for a great show fellas........................... a few pics of The lil Bastard


 thanks..homie


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

MARINATE said:


> x2


Call the lowrider people???


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

DVS said:


> 949-705-3161
> they can email it or mail it to you.


Or 

[email protected]

I believe that was the email


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

96tein said:


> Or
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I believe that was the email


Thanks guys I'll try tomorrow. Too late today.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

1800-low-rider


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i wish i would of had darling pose next to my bike shes hot


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> I need one of yo shirts in big boy size  i wanna have yo balls on my back. no **** :ugh:


might have to get some more made. Unless you want a 2xl. i got some of those.



Clown Confusion said:


> Lol I just notice that


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> i wish i would of had darling pose next to my bike shes hot


X2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> might have to get some more made. Unless you want a 2xl. i got some of those.


Really mafucka? Do I look like a 2xl  . I need at least a 3xl in black to make milkshake bring all da boys to da yard.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Lmfao this guy /\/\


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> Really mafucka? Do I look like a 2xl  . I need at least a 3xl in black to make milkshake bring all da boys to da yard.


calm down sasquatch. it'll be ok. breef in, breef out.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> calm down sasquatch. it'll be ok. breef in, breef out.


Who u callin Sasquatch! I cunt breef! I got a pain in my shess and I cunt breef! And don't hate u know I'm sexy :naughty:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> i wish i would of had darling pose next to my bike shes hot



next you going to want a tat of her like Nacho of chole :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

She looks like a train wreck when ain't got make up on


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

madrigalkustoms said:


> So does anyone know who I can contact to get my score sheet?


They are not available for two weeks. Just called.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

They want you to forget about them


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

DVS said:


> They are not available for two weeks. Just called.


Thanks for the info. I'll try back next month.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

DVS said:


> They are not available for two weeks. Just called.


Yeah she wont be back at the office untile after the 31st of this month.... I want my score to see what I gotta do to make better


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> Yeah she wont be back at the office untile after the 31st of this month.... I want my score to see what I gotta do to make better


How could i get myne if the regustration wasent under my name or the person who took it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> How could i get myne if the regustration wasent under my name or the person who took it


THEY GO BY WHAT NAME WAS ON THE CARD THAT WAS FILLED OUT WITH ENRTY #


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> THEY GO BY WHAT NAME WAS ON THE CARD THAT WAS FILLED OUT WITH ENRTY #


Thanx


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

kind of late but here are some bike/pedal pics I took at the super show.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Anyone one know if the have released Vegas info for 2013?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice pics bro


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_There's a few bikes in this video.... :thumbsup:





_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Well their up the best of the best! From Jae bueno, Dream On, Top Dogg and many more! For the world to see! Plus Hopping pic's & Hopping Video of this now famous Vegas Show! :worship:
_
_Here's your link to the pics: _ http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
_Here's your link to the video: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/










_Supporting car clubs is what we do..... :h5:_


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


>


 this is a badass cruser...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


Did this one place


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey congrats to all the winners. well deserved and much respect.

wish i was there. hope to see/meet you all when i get home in 2014.

until than keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_You vato's got to see this! :yes:





_


----------

